# Why Losing Weight Is Like Groundhog Day



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

At the rate we’re going this year, it doesn’t matter whether Punxsatawney Phil saw his shadow or not… this winter has been like something out of “The Day After Tomorrow” and shows no signs of letting up… A December Blizzard with over a foot and a half of snow, a January Nor’easter that dumped another [...]

*Read More...*


----------

